# Anglo Burma Petroleum Co



## Jacktar1

Any one out there with any info on the company. I seem to remember that they only had one tanker, named "Swedegon" (Hope the spelling is correct).
Built in the Uk, I went aboard in Bombay at one time, the Master was from West Wales. I was offered 3rd mates position, but the next thing I knew was that the vessel was at Swansea discharging and then bound for the breakers.


----------



## Jacktar1

*Shwedegon*

Correction, Shwedegon is the correct name, the owners were Indo-Burma Petroleum Co., not Angl-Burma.


----------



## gdynia

Please Find

IBP Co. Limited was born in the then undivided British India as “Indo-Burma Petroleum Company Limited” a joint stock private company on 08-02-1909 at Burma, presently Myanmar.

The developments that followed second world war forced the company change its head quarters to Kolkata permitting the British Government to bombard and destroy its only refinery at Rangoon. Thereafter the company joined hands with the then Indian Oil Company ( Later formed as Indian Oil Corporation Limited after merger with Indian Refineries Company Limited) and carried out business in petroleum products at Mumbai and Kolkata.

Though it was initially taken over by IOC in 1970, it got separated and formed as a public sector company in 1974 under the Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Gas, Government of India. By this time all the foreign private oil businesses were nationalized and made public sector companies. The Indo Burma Petroleum Company Limited changed its name to IBP Co. Limited in 1983. During 2002, it was once again acquired by the IOC and became one if its group companies.

Could you re check spelling of vessels name as nothing is showing up


----------



## Jacktar1

*Shwedegon*

gdynia........many thanks for the info. that is the correct spelling of the name, she was built in the U.K. in 1912 and eventually broken up in the U.K. in 1952.
Cheers


----------



## stevecz

Jacktar1
Try this spelling

*SHWEDAGON* 
*Built by:* Armstrong Whitworth in 1912. 
*Yard No:* 843 
*Launch Date:* 3.4.12
*Owner:* Indo-Burmah Petroleum Co Ltd, Rangoon
*Flag:* UK 
*Official No.:* 129306
*Gross Tons:* 3391 
*LPP:* 91.6 
*Beam:* 13.4
*Engine:* 1 Triple Exp Steam
*Speed:* 10 Kts
*Scrapped:* Sunderland 22/12/1952


----------



## Jacktar1

*Shwedegon*

stevecz..........many thanks for the info. I am still hoping to get hold of a photo of the vessel.
Cheers


----------



## rdh

*photo of shwedagon*



Jacktar1 said:


> stevecz..........many thanks for the info. I am still hoping to get hold of a photo of the vessel.
> Cheers


I'm involved with digitsation at the State Library of NSW... we are doing the Best ship postcard collection & this is one of the postcards .. maybe it is the same one?
You can search for pictures here : http://www.sl.nsw.gov.au/picman/
-Robynne


----------



## Seemore

Hi
I recall reading about the "shwedagon" in Norman L Middlemiss book "The British Tanker" and the info is she was managed by BP from 1947, till she went to the breakers in 1952. hope info is of use
cheers Seemore


----------



## Jacktar1

rdh & Seemore.....many thanks, yes, that is the Shwedegon...cheers


----------



## R.Philip Griffin

Gentlemen, Was Anglo Burma Petroleum the same outfit as Burmah Oil? It was a Burmah Oil tanker that was jumboised at Swan Hunter's Wallsend DD in 1952, I think it may have been one of the first to have been jumboised. Can't remember the name now but the local evening paper had a cartoon about it.


----------



## Captain Peter King

IBPC was a subsidiary of Steel Brothers, the great trading house. An account of SHWEDAGON may be found in Steel Brother's history - "Calling to Mind" (A fascinating read!). I believe that there were a number of accounts of her in Steel Bros' house Magazine, some copies of which are in the British Library. Steel Bros archives are held at the Guildhall Library in London, I believe.

Hope this is helpful,

Peter King


----------



## Jacktar1

Peter......................many thanks for the info.
Cheers, Glan


----------



## Geoff_E

Rather an elegant little thing really, unusual for a tanker. But, catted anchors? That must have been pretty outdated even for 1912. I presume they didn't last until the end?


----------



## Chouan

"presently Myanmar."
Only if you are a supporter of the current regime. Opponents of the current regime call the country Burma, Myanmar is the Chinese name, which the military regime use to curry favour with the Chinese.


----------



## Captain Peter King

Captain G.A.B.King wrote to me in 2005 of the SHWEDAGON:

"They don't build them like that any more; nor should they! But she seems to symbolise a bygone age, more innocent and certainly more stylish. Can you imagine topping up a tank of motor spirit (at say 100 tons per hour) under an awning with a large, cold gin sling waiting for you beside your cane chair on the lower bridge and an invitation to dinner at the Embassy lying on your desk. Never happened to us - well, not to me anyway."

Cheers,

Peter King


----------



## Jacktar1

Peter....your dead right, when I went aboard the vessel in Bombay in 1952, it appeared that the Master, Mates and Engineers had been on board forever !
Yes, the "Old Man" was sat in his rattan chair, glass in hand, that what I think attracted me to want to take up his offer of the 3rd Mates position, the only reason that the serving 3rd Mate was leaving, he was going back to the U.K. to get married ! I arrived back in the U.K in September of 1952 and received a letter from the Master confirming the offer of the 3rd Mates berth. Nothing further was heard from him, I was home in Swansea when I discovered that she was due to arrive in Swansea end of November 1952, very strange I thought, didn't have a clue that she was heading for the breakers yard !!!
Happy Memories,
Cheers,
Glan


----------



## Captain Peter King

*Tanker SHWEDAGON*

Glan,

A lot of water has passed down the Irrawady since we last communicated, in which time I have been to Burma (where I was conceived..) and visited the Shwedagon. More importantly, I have secured a GA plan of the old SHWEDAGON. Absolutely fascinating!

In nos. 3 and 4 tanks, she had steel spar 'tween decks, which I can only asume were for the carriage of case oil as an alternative to bulk oil. The cases must have been sweated out by hand. Also, in the forward port corner of what later would have been the centre castle, an ice room. (Primitive, but I can recollect taking on board ice on the BRITISH ADMIRAL in 1957 when the fridge (amongst other things..) broke down.)

If you would be interested in seing the GA I will forward it.

Cheers

Peter




Jacktar1 said:


> Peter....your dead right, when I went aboard the vessel in Bombay in 1952, it appeared that the Master, Mates and Engineers had been on board forever !
> Yes, the "Old Man" was sat in his rattan chair, glass in hand, that what I think attracted me to want to take up his offer of the 3rd Mates position, the only reason that the serving 3rd Mate was leaving, he was going back to the U.K. to get married ! I arrived back in the U.K in September of 1952 and received a letter from the Master confirming the offer of the 3rd Mates berth. Nothing further was heard from him, I was home in Swansea when I discovered that she was due to arrive in Swansea end of November 1952, very strange I thought, didn't have a clue that she was heading for the breakers yard !!!
> Happy Memories,
> Cheers,
> Glan


----------



## BillH

SHWEDAGON .
O.N. 129306. 3,391g. 1,999n. 300.4 x 44.1 x 31.3 feet.
T.3-cyl. (19", 31" & 51" x 36") engine made by the Wallsend Slipway Company Ltd., Wallsend. 
3.4.1912: Launched by Sir W. G. Armstrong, Whitworth & Company Ltd., Newcastle (Yard No. 843), for the Indo-Burma Petroleum Company Ltd., Calcutta. 5.1912: Completed. 1947: The British Tanker Company Ltd., appointed as managers. 1953: Demolished at Sunderland by T. Young Ltd.


----------



## robingail

There may be a connection Woodside was originally Burma Oil. Woodside now 
operate West Australias North West Shelf gas project. (just to muddy the waters)


----------



## BillH

R.Philip Griffin said:


> Gentlemen, Was Anglo Burma Petroleum the same outfit as Burmah Oil? It was a Burmah Oil tanker that was jumboised at Swan Hunter's Wallsend DD in 1952, I think it may have been one of the first to have been jumboised. Can't remember the name now but the local evening paper had a cartoon about it.


Burmah Oil Co

Founded 1899: Offices at 175, West George Street, Glasgow.

Early vessels registered at Rangoon.
Lloyds Confidential Index 1st entry September 1917 edition also states to “also see index of Colonial steamers”.

C1920: Additional address given at Britannic House, Gt. Winchester St. London. (Home of Anglo-Persion Oil Co.Ltd which later became Anglo-Iranian Oil Co Ltd and later BP)

Lloyds Confidential Index states in June 1928 edition
“Associated with Anglo-Persian Oil Company Ltd”

Finlay & Fleming Company Ltd., Rangoon, managers and agents.


----------



## joebuckham

1965 burmah took over castrol (who i believe owned halfords) and acquired their chairman /ceo? denis thatcher


----------



## BillH

joebuckham said:


> 1965 burmah took over castrol (who i believe owned halfords) and acquired their chairman /ceo? denis thatcher


2000: BP-Amoco acquired Burmah-Castrol PLC for £3 billion.


----------



## Alistair Macnab

*Burmah Oil Company*

I remember the tanker "Yenganyung" with a white funnel and black top. It used to be seen in Calcutta and Chittagong from time to time in the 1950s. I think it was registered in Glasgow!


----------

